# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Remote VPN για πρόσβαση με VPN native client

## d.stathopoulos

Καλησπέρα, 

Έχω στήσει p2p GRE VPN ανάμεσα σε 1841 (spoke) και 1941 (hub). Το ονομάζω hub επειδή έχει το μεγαλύτερο bandwidth. 

Θέλω να στήσω remote access VPN στο hub για πρόσβαση από κινητά (Android/IOS) / laptops. 
Στις συσκευές θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω τον native client του λειτουργικού. 

Ποιά είναι η καλύτερη λύση και πιο secure λύση; IPSec ; IPSec over L2TP; EzVPN @Cisco;
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν οι native clients (Windows 8+,Apple IOS 9+,Android 5+) υποστηρίζουν AES encryption; 
Πως θα περάσω routes/dns server στα κινητά για να περάσει όλο το traffic από το VPN; (θέλω τα κινητά να μπορούν να συνδεθούν στον asterisk). 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

